# Early County morning



## sowega hunter (Sep 30, 2006)

Man was it a nice morning to be in the woods. I didn't see any deer out of the stand but I saw 16 turkeys. Two of them were white on about 3/4 of their bodies. On the way back to the truck I saw a doe out in a field at about 10:45. I may go back this afternoon if it doesn't get to hot but I'll definitly be back in the morning. Sowega.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 30, 2006)

Any time in the outdoors is a winner!
Sue


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 1, 2006)

I went back this morning. About 8 I saw a deer going through the woods so I blew my fawn bleat. A big old doe came running in from behind the one I saw. She was about 20 yards but never offered a shot. The one I originally saw came back as well as another one, no horns on any of them. They looked around a few minutes then eased on. That fawn bleat works nearly every time to at least get them looking. Sowega.


----------



## Son (Oct 2, 2006)

*South Ga*

I've used the fawn bleat to call in does before. But they were too nervous for a bowshot. Jumped the string everytime. I still have one of those ol ancient compounds shooting less that 200 fps.


----------



## dawg4028 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking for new hunting ground around the Lake Seminole area and north for the 07-08 Season.  Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## sowega hunter (Oct 15, 2006)

It was a very nice morning this morning. Saw 7 big gobblers and 5 deer. Couldn't get a good look at the deer, much less a shot, but I enjoyed myself just seeing something besides squirrels. Sowega.


----------



## CPO (Oct 16, 2006)

*Muzzeloader Report*

Awesome weather this weekend!  Sat morning saw several small bucks up a decent 7pt.  Sat eve smoke poled' a big slick head on the edge of a cotton field.  Sun morning nothing.


----------



## don (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes weather was fine thats for sure, I sat in a two man ladder in the pines on our lease with my 15 year old son, we only have one smoker gun between us . My son shot a doe at 8 am and as soon as I got the smoker re-stuffed another girl came out and we now have two sisters in the ice box...
That was my boy's first one with the muzzle loader..


----------

